# Lasers



## Todd G (Jul 6, 2010)

I have an XD45 I would like to put a laser on, I would like to spend between 100-150 dollars. Is there a good laser for that price range? Anyone have one you like?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A laser that performs well and is an actual aid to your shooting I would say I have never seen one in that price range worth a hill of beans. There are a few if you just want to put one on your XD so it has a laser on it. I could be wrong I don't know of all the brands out there. In my experiance with lasers 100 bucks buys you a really expensive pointer.

RCG


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Depends on how fussy you are. I have Crimson Trace on 2 of my pistols (great)... but I also shelled out a whopping $20 on a Walther Shot Spot Universal Laser w/pic mount for a nice air pistol I have... and it works just as well except the beam isn't quite as focused and bright... It holds point of aim fine but the on-off switch is underneath which of course isn't good for holster carry... I have it on an AK now (... got it online from Air Gun Warehouse). You gotta consider that a vast majority of SD pistol encounters happen under 15 ft. and also that there is a certain intimidation factor with lasers that often causes a BG to immediately back down when that dot comes on him. I'm just saying that a cheaper laser MIGHT serve your need... there's quite a few choices out there that throw a beam out nearly as well as an expensive "latest thing".


----------



## Todd G (Jul 6, 2010)

Been doing some more research and it looks like a good laser is going to be more like 300. I don't want a pos so i guess i'll wait till i can afford a good quality one. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Andrewer (Aug 14, 2010)

100-150 dollars for laser? wow, you can buy rather good from viridian laser or wickedlasers, i think the 5mW green lasers only enough and rather cheap.:mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Todd G said:


> I have an XD45 I would like to put a laser on, I would like to spend between 100-150 dollars. Is there a good laser for that price range? Anyone have one you like?


There are options now where you wouldn't have had many a few years ago. You can always find vendors online who will sell for less than MSRP.

Laserlyte - Laser Gun Sight : LaserLyte : Laser Bore Sighter : Sub-Compact Laser : Universal Rail Mount : Quick Detachable Laser : Universal Rifle & Shotgun : Gun Sight Accessories : Universal Lasersight You can still use the iron sights in daylight and go laser in low light conditions or whatever.

Mentioned above are Crimson Trace and they have been around long enough to have eliminated many of the bugs and such. They are adjustable for elevation as well as windage for you to place the dot where you wish.

There are also many options for rail or trigger guard mounts and price variance as well. Those are on the lower end of the price scale by comparison too.


----------

